# [Risolto] btrfs -o compress-force

## ciro64

Ciao.

Sto usando il filesystem btrfs su una mia installazione per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa"  :Very Happy: .

Le partizioni con detto filesystem sono:

```

# grep btrfs /etc/fstab

/dev/sdb4               /               btrfs           noatime,compress                0 1

/dev/sdb5               /home           btrfs           noatime,compress            1 2

/dev/sdb6               /mnt/Archivio   btrfs           defaults,compress-force  0 0

```

La mia curiosità è relativa alla /dev/sdb6 con opzione compress-force, nel senso che avviando il sistema trovo:

```

# mount |grep A

/dev/sdb6 on /mnt/Archivio type btrfs (rw,relatime,compress)

```

Ovvero montato con opzione compress ma non "compress-force".

Ora, se semplicemente faccio:

```

# mount -o remount /mnt/Archivio/

```

Ecco che ora trovo correttamente:

```

# mount |grep A

/dev/sdb6 on /mnt/Archivio type btrfs (rw,compress-force)

```

Siccome ho provato anche un'altra distribuzione con btrfs (kernel 2.6.35), nel caso di essa la partizione in questione veniva montata correttamente all'avvio con l'opzione "compress-force"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Attualmente sto usando (appena sfornato) il kernel 2.6.37-gentoo; ma lo stesso problema mi capitava anche con i 2.6.36.

Se ci sono pensieri in merito, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

Non ho esperienza con il compress-force, però posso suggerirti di provare a chiedere delucidazioni nel canale #btrfs su freenode, solitamente sono molto disponibili.

----------

## ciro64

Grazie dell'informazione  :Smile: 

Edit: osservando

```

$ dmesg |grep btrfs

[   15.959251] btrfs: use compression

[  242.432413] btrfs: forcing compression

```

compare l'informazione relativa a "compress force" anche se nemmeno in

```

$ grep A /proc/mounts 

/dev/sdb6 /mnt/Archivio btrfs rw,noatime,compress 0 0

```

compare il "force".

che vi sia bisogno di qualche "cerottino" (patches)  :Very Happy:  ? così parrebbe da quanto penso aver compreso; ma del resto se è ancora ultra sperimentale, sono soddisfatto. questo tipo di fs è flessibilissimo.. anzi... "gommoso"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Probabilmente la chiave della questione era usare mount -l  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

uhm... stesso risultato  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

#  mount -l -t btrfs

/dev/sdb5 on /home type btrfs (rw,noatime,compress)

/dev/sdb6 on /mnt/Archivio type btrfs (rw,relatime,compress)

c2qyt ~ # dmesg|grep forc

[   13.810848] btrfs: forcing compression

```

e comunque sia "space_cache" che "compress-force" non compaiono mai in /proc/mounts, anche se stando al dmesg tali opzioni vengono "attivate".

Differente invece dopo il remount le opzioni che vengono "fuse" in mount od anche leggendo /etc/mtab ove le trovo anche "replicate"

```

# grep trfs /etc/mtab

/dev/sdb5 /home btrfs rw,noatime,compress 0 0

/dev/sdb6 /mnt/Archivio btrfs ro,compress-force,compress-force,space_cache 0 0
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Beh... s'è in fortissimo sviluppo, tanto da essere sconsigliato per uso "stabile"... non posso pretendere mica nulla  :Smile: 

----------

